# Garage Attic



## bozobozo

I will have an attached garage.  IAW R309.2 (Separation required: Garages attached side by side to residences shall be separated from the residence and its attic area by means of a minimum 5/8-inch type X gypsum board applied to the garage side) I plan on drywalling the garage ceiling appropriately.  If I do this, is there any requirement for additional fire protection in the attic area between the garage and the living area?  There is not a wall, it is all trusses. There will be no habitable area above the garage or in the attic space of the living area.  There will be an attic access panel in the garage.


----------



## bozobozo

bozobozo said:
			
		

> I will have an attached garage.  IAW R309.2 (Separation required: Garages attached side by side to residences shall be separated from the residence and its attic area by means of a minimum 5/8-inch type X gypsum board applied to the garage side) I plan on drywalling the garage ceiling appropriately.  If I do this, is there any requirement for additional fire protection in the attic area between the garage and the living area?  There is not a wall, it is all trusses. There will be no habitable area above the garage or in the attic space of the living area.  There will be an attic access panel in the garage.


I used the wrong ref, I believe it is R302.6.  Sorry!


----------



## steveray

If the entire garage is 5/8" type X that would certainly take care of it......or we see the adjoining wall to the roof deck, through the attic space....


----------



## bozobozo

All walls and ceilings will be 5/8 Type X drywall, level 3 finish.


----------



## fatboy

You're good to go........


----------



## globe trekker

Was there a requirement, in the past, for the attic spaces over the residential areas, to be

separated (draftstopped) from the attic areas of the garage?    ..because of the "pull

down stair"?

.


----------



## fatboy

Based on attic access? Not in the prescriptive codes.


----------



## mtlogcabin

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Was there a requirement, in the past, for the attic spaces over the residential areas, to beseparated (draftstopped) from the attic areas of the garage?  ..because of the "pull
> 
> down stair"?.


1/2" gypsum board is all that is required. I know some jurisdictions required a 1/2" layer be attached to the bottom of a pull down ladder in a garage. Don't know if it will do any good or not.


----------



## globe trekker

I seemed to recall, that a draftstop wall was required in the attic spaces, because of the

"pull down ladder" being located in an attached garage. Something related to a fire on

a vehicle [ possibly Ford ] that caught fire in an enclosed garage, ..the fire entered in

to the attic, via the space around the "pull down ladder", and was fully involved

before the sleeping occupants even knew that there was fire above them, ..or

my memory could be a bit askew. 

Can ya'll please help this `ol coot out!

.


----------



## codeworks

yep, i agree, the draft stop above where the access stairs arte in the garage. in the jurisdiction i work in that (i even hate to print this) intumescent paint applied to the plywood (if you can call it that) on the pull down stairs is "good" ie "acceptable". personnaly, i disagree, but i don't make policy, i have to follow whats here and in place


----------



## steveray

If there is an opening (pulldown) the seperation can be vertical...otherwise the opening would need some type of approved protection...


----------



## fatboy

Not sure where this got sidetracked, the OP did not mention anything about a pull down access.


----------



## bozobozo

I did say in the original post that there would be an access panel, I will not be putting a pull down in.


----------



## fatboy

And, as long as the access panel is of the same material as the ceiling requires, then you are good to go.


----------



## globe trekker

fatboy,

Sorry for the semi-hijack of the thread. I was / am trying to exercise my memory and to clarify

the separation requirements.

If a "pull down" type ladder is installed in an attached garage, what type of protection, if any,

is required on the ladder assembly? How would the required separation of "Residence-to-

Garage" be addressed if there is no 1/2" gypsum board (or equivalent) installed on the

combustible ladder assembly?   Most of the "pull down ladder" have some sort of annular

space ( i.e. - an opening that could provide an access point / oxygen to the attic spaces ).

Thanks for everyone's indulgence in to my inquiry!  

.


----------



## brudgers

steveray said:
			
		

> If there is an opening (pulldown) the seperation can be vertical...otherwise the opening would need some type of approved protection...


  Some might argue that the pull down stairs leading to the attic need to meet all the code requirements.


----------



## fatboy

Yup, some might.........:agree

No problem GT, in the past when someone wanted the pulldown, and there was no further separation, I've required they apply ceiling material to the underside of the stairs, woth an overlap so as to seal the ceiling.


----------



## globe trekker

fatboy,

In Your Opinion (IYO), would your stated requirement for the overlap / seal on a "pull down

ladder", be enforceable under Section R309.2 (2006 IRC Edition)? That "pull down ladder"

type assemblies meet the minimum fire resistive rating of 1/2" gyp. board, and thus

prevent oxygen / smoke / other from entering in to the attic spaces?

...further, if an equivalent level of protection is not provided on the "pull down

ladder assembly", is there another code based option of the level of protection required

in Section 309.2?

Isn't this "sealing" requirement similar to the requirements of Section R602.8 - Fire

blocking required.

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

bozobozo said:
			
		

> I will have an attached garage. IAW R309.2 (Separation required: Garages attached side by side to residences shall be separated from the residence and its attic area by means of a minimum 5/8-inch type X gypsum board applied to the garage side)


What is IAW?

Both R309.2 2006 & R302.6 2009 IRC separation from the residence and attics not less than *½ inch *gypsum board or equivalent applied to the garage side.

Best be prepared not to have the attic access in the garage until you know what the AHJ opinion is on it.

Francis


----------



## bozobozo

Can I get away with a "temp access" panel?  Once Insulation is installed and inspections are done, I can eliminate the access (mud and tape all joints) .  I will have another access from inside the house at the other end if I ever have to get back up there.  The house will be 110 ft long so I wanted to be able to get up there from both ends.


----------



## globe trekker

IAW = In accordance with.

bozobozo,

"Can I get away with" is bad language on here! It sends a less than positive message.

FWIW, please refer to Section M1305.1.3 (2006 IRC) for attic access for appliances

and number of.

.


----------

